
A VC: Windows Phone 7 - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/windows-phone-7.html
======
TomOfTTB
Why on earth was this even submitted? To save those the time I just waisted
Fred Wilson hasn't received his phone yet. This post is him saying "I've
decided to order one and try it out". The only paragraph with actual content
in it is below...

"I am totally taken with the idea that the contact book on your mobile device
should be the central organizing principal and all the social apps/nets you
have should plug into that. So I'm going to give Windows Phone 7 a spin. I'll
let you know how it goes."

------
stcredzero
Fred's right. When it comes to your phone (personal communication device) it's
not about apps, it's not even about personal data processing in general. It's
specifically about your contacts and your communications. This is what
Blackberry got right back in their heyday and exactly what Windows Mobile got
wrong. Apple is currently getting it wrong with an apps-centric interface.
They also threw up roadblocks for 3rd party developers who were doing
personal-communications centric things.

~~~
omellet
Maybe for you. For me it's about mobile computing tasks that have nothing to
do with my contacts.

~~~
stcredzero
Interesting. Exactly what are those?

~~~
WiseWeasel
Mostly things done in the web browser for me...

------
fireix
I am a iPhone user for last 3 years and luv it. I wasnt exactly enamored with
Android - the software+hardware design didnt really compete with iPhone. But
have to admit the UX on Win 7 phone was refreshing and maybe even made
iPhone's UX old. But the notion of having contacts central to your mobile
experience is inaccurate...you use mobile for much more than just
communicating with your contacts. I watch movies, track sports scores and my
stock performance...which have little to do with communicating with my
contacts

